

PS-HTTPD is a web server written in PostScript. - chaosmachine
http://www.pugo.org/main/project_pshttpd/

======
tlrobinson
Web server written in bash: <http://github.com/tlrobinson/wwwoosh>

------
FraaJad
How does one run this code?

I got it "running" with "gs"(ghostscript), but I don't see where i can change
the port number on which the server listens to requests.

------
stretchwithme
what, too hard to write a server in Swahili?

------
c00p3r
It is so old-fashioned and nostalgic. Now it is time to write something like
Nodejs clone in Flash - almost perfect mix of a buzz, uselessness and
absurdity. ^_^

~~~
owyn
Old school! Back in the 90's I worked with someone who still used NEWS as his
desktop window manager (it was written in postscript...)

~~~
kjuhjk
It rendered using display postscript - it wasn't itself written in postscript

~~~
arethuza
I used HyperNeWS for a few years and it was most certainly mostly written in
PostScript - pretty much a work of genius by Arthur van Hoff before he joined
Sun and worked on Java.

NeWS windows were objects in PostScript - I can remember logging into
colleagues NeWS servers using psh and doing things like setting the CTM for a
window to rotate it by a few degrees...

~~~
kjuhjk
Wow that's amazing - I always assumed that only the text went to a simple PS
renderer.

One of my colleages once wrote the universities crest in PS, by hand - and
it's a complicated one with lots of lions and crowns.

